
Survey Work for Fiber-Optic Cable Connecting Angola to Brazil, Is Now Complete - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/04/22/marine-survey-work-for-sacs-a-high-speed-fiber-optic-cable-connecting-angola-to-brazil-is-now-complete/
======
kalleboo
And here it is on the submarine cable map
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/submarine-cable/south-
atl...](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/submarine-cable/south-atlantic-
cable-system-sacs)

------
speeder
That is some awesome news for Sub-Saharan Africans and Brazillians (if I
remember correctly rest of south America ins't connected to Brazil, online
games between Brazilians and Chileans for example have terrible lag, as route
includes US)

------
lsjdfkljdfwkwdf
What optical solution are they using for 100x100G?

~~~
pyvpx
that's aspirational, as no such technology is commercially available today.

~~~
pyvpx
yes, hello, I work in the optical field. you cannot buy something that does
100G with one wavelength at 25 or even 50GHz spacing.

so yes, it is aspirational.

I look forward to rebuttals with _sales_ contacts!

